# LOOK WHAT HATCHED!!!



## Redfoot NERD (May 4, 2008)

Now.. these don't look like redfoot tortoises to me.. { hatched between 8-10P CST 5/03/08 }..







YIKES.. these are *MAMMALS!*


----------



## cvalda (May 4, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaw they are absolutely precious! and so many colors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (May 4, 2008)

Awwww! I want the one under her chin!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on your MAMMALS Terry, Do I coun't 7? They look adorable and she looks like a very good mama. Looks like she'll do most of the caring for those babies.


----------



## Dreamer (May 4, 2008)

Thats one pretty kitty kat! I just saw 3 till some one asked if there were 7! Totaly missed the one under her chin.LOL
Just put one in with the RFs when ya send em. Hehe


----------



## Chucky (May 4, 2008)

Ahhh, leave it up to RedfootNerd to come up with a new species...FelineFoots


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 4, 2008)

2 orange..
1 white..
1 cream..
1 black..
1 grey.

The Cream and Grey are 'bob-tails'!

Look at the 'red' feet on the 'Cream'.. and no tail!

Thanks y'all..


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 4, 2008)

So sweet! Mama looks exhausted!


----------



## Itort (May 4, 2008)

Terry, I believe that the white one is a point.


----------



## terryo (May 4, 2008)

Maybe ya got some Manx kittens. Awwwww so cute!

Manx kittens are classified according to tail length:

Dimple rumpy or rumpy - no tail whatsoever 
Riser or rumpy riser - stub of cartilage or several vertebrae under the fur, most noticeable when kitten is happy and raising its 'tail' 
Stumpy - partial tail, more than a 'riser' but less than 'tailed' (in rare cases kittens are born with kinked tails because of incomplete growth of the tail during development) 
Tailed or longy - complete or near complete tail 
Breeders have reported all tail lengths even within the same litter.

The ideal show Manx is the rumpy; the stumpy and tailed Manx do not qualify to be shown.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 4, 2008)

They are very cute!!! I miss my kitty, but my kiddo is so allergic to cats that we had to give him to a family member.


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2008)

congrats terry! that looks like one proud mama!


----------



## Itort (May 5, 2008)

terryo said:


> Maybe ya got some Manx kittens. Awwwww so cute!
> 
> Manx kittens are classified according to tail length:
> 
> ...


In talking with Terry yesterday, it appears that the kittens "taillessness" is closer related to the Japanese Bobtail gene than the Manx gene. The kittens do have the caudal vertebra whereas a Manx does not (actually the Manx gene is a form of spina bifica). The bobtail gene is an extreme example of kink tail in the siamese gene series.


----------



## terryo (May 5, 2008)

Wow! Who knew. My kids brought home a black cat with no tail once. They told me that some teenagers in the neighborhood cut off her tail, and could we keep it ...poor thing. Well we did, and she had a litter two months later.....4 out of 5 had no tail. I looked it up in the encyclopedia (no comp. at the time...yes, I am OLD) and saw a manx. That is why I thought of the manx.


----------

